# Next Project Yanmar 147



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello all. I just picked a 85-92(?) Yannar YM147 tractor. This replaces a 1969 IH Farmall Cub that I bought in a basket. I've put it back together over almost 10 years. 
Everything from the engine, wiring, body work, 12 volt electronic ignition, etc.

It's now time for a real tractor. It has the 2 cylinder diesel, came with a cab, 4' finish mower, hydraulic front plow, single bottom plow and a 2 row of 6 dics. harrow.

Starter motor is bad and I'm having a problem getting the correct replacement, 11 tooth 4" motor. There are no numbers on the old starter.
Any help in finding the part number, engine model number etc. will be appreciated.
Thanks
Bob M


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> It's now time for a real tractor. It has the 2 cylinder diesel, came with a cab, 4' finish mower, hydraulic front plow, single bottom plow and a 2 row of 6 dics. harrow.
> 
> Starter motor is bad and I'm having a problem getting the correct replacement, 11 tooth 4" motor. There are no numbers on the old starter.
> Any help in finding the part number, engine model number etc. will be appreciated.
> ...


Bob, welcome! 

Now your details of a Yanmar with a cab has me a bit envious.  It's blowing snow out here today and my YM machine has no cab. 

Good news, this site has a YANMAR section ...

https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/yanmar.200 

Did you acquire any manuals with the machine? 

It's easy to post pixs here too. Would love to see the YM147. There is really limit images on the web for this model. 

As for your starter, Yanmar p/n 121450-77010. OE maker is Hitachi S114-235. Backup OE maker is Denso 228000-7470. 

Fredricks' Equipment has the starter
https://fredricksequipment.com/product/starter-sm-235s 

Hoye Tractor has the starter
https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/SM-1510USA.htm

Tractor Parts ASAP (Best price so far) 
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/starter-denso-style-plgr-18426-new-denso-156592.html


----------



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

No manuals with the tractor. I did buy 140/147D Owners Manual from Hoye Tractor Parts. I will check your source. Tractor is at my shop so pictures next week. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> No manuals with the tractor. I did buy 140/147D Owners Manual from Hoye Tractor Parts. I will check your source. Tractor is at my shop so pictures next week. Thank you for your help.


Bob, I'm the moderator over at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO. Link in my sig. It's a valuable resource of everything Yanmar for tractors. 

This site is attractive as it hosts the Yanmar forum section and a MANUALS section. 

We are here to help!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I will just give you a part number 121450-77010 (S114-235) These numbers are out of a YM14 manual which carries two engine model numbers. This starter is under the 2T75U-n engine which I believe to be pretty close if not identical to your 2T75UA engine. You can google those part numbers and get many possibilities. I would suggest calling the vendor you choose and confirming a fit before ordereing. Just my two cents, hope it can help you. 

This is the starter drive for the above starter. X211455003, Starter drive - 11T for S114-219, 230, 235, 203: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)

Also pretty sure this starter will fit your 147. Up to you how you want to continue your search. Starter Assembly - Made In USA!: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks to bmaveric's part numbers I was able to get a starter, drive it around and get it cleaned up for a few pictures. Now I'll search to find the year of manufacture.
Now I can get the mower, disc harrow, single bottom plow, and front plow hooked up.
Great forum with tons of helpful information.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> Now I'll search to find the year of manufacture.
> Now I can get the mower, disc harrow, single bottom plow, and front plow hooked up.
> Great forum with tons of helpful information.


Now I know why you picked it up. It will be a very useful machine and with the CAB, you'll have even more options. Great find. Glad you are puttering around now. The engine bay looks super clean!


----------



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

My brother-in-law bought it new and worked it regularly. He passed away 10 years ago and my niece ended up with it. She tried snow plowing with it but decided paying someone else to plow was better. She did mow about 1 acre lawn with it, but other than fuel and checking the oil, it received no attention. The accessories and cab were laying on the ground for the 10 years she had it. I love to work on this type equipment and look forward to some small tractor work next spring.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Yanmar is a very good tractor. If I didn't already have a Mitsubishi I'd have a Yanmar. 
Good luck with yours.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Cvans said:


> Yanmar is a very good tractor. If I didn't already have a Mitsubishi I'd have a Yanmar.
> Good luck with yours.


What model of Mitsubishi do you have then?

AND, I hope after the upgrade here, a Mitsubishi-Satoh sub-forum becomes a reality.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

MT-2201. It has an open floor plan which is a big plus for this old man. It now has a loader and has become my right hand tool. I got it along with a tiller for an extremely good price because it needed a lot of wiring work. 1 and 1/2 days of work and it's been trouble free for years now.


----------



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

What is the best source for the plastic headlight surround?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> What is the best source for the plastic headlight surround?
> View attachment 67383


You have 3 real sources for this 

*FREDRICKS EQUIPMENT*
1312 South Bethel Rd. 
Decatur, AL 35603
PARTS HOTLINE - 256-751-3555 
email - [email protected] 
NEW On-Line SHOPPING - https://fredricksequipment.com/shop
Yanmar; YM / FX / F / Ke, John Deere / Kubota / Iseki / Mahindra / Others 


*WEST KENTUCKY TRACTOR PARTS - Largest Japanese Compact Tractor Salvage Yard in the USA*
6375 Joppa Landing Road
Kevil, KY 42053 
Office: 270-462-2191
Toll Free: 800-564-0567
Fax: 270-462-2485
Email: [email protected]
Hours
Monday to Friday: 8:00am - 4:30pm
Saturday & Sunday: Closed 
https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com

*ALL STATES AG PARTS*
10 Ellefson Dr 
De Soto, IA 50069 
email - [email protected] 
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-609-1260 Toll Free 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.tractorpartsasap.com 
13 Locations for tractors and parts, 10 salvage yards, and 2 repair centers all in the Mid-West
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands 

Other sources may have something, but the odds are lower. 

*SHEAFFER'S TOWN & COUNTRY TRACTORS INC. *
320 Palmyra Rd
Dixon, IL 61021
PARTS HOTLINE - 815-284-3226
email - [email protected] 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.japanesetractorparts.com 
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands 

*TRACTOR JOE PARTS*
14385 23 Ave N 
Plymouth, MN 55447
PARTS HOTLINE - 888-860-9096 Toll Free
On-Line Shopping - https://www.tractorjoe.com/yanmar 
Strong Yanmar Gray Market parts provider
Offers a comprehensive selection of equipment and parts for US Yanmar & Yanmar Gray Market tractors

*HOYE TRACTOR PARTS INC.*
2099 US Hwy 287 E
Iowa Park, TX 76367
PARTS HOTLINE - 940-592-0181
Contact page - https://www.hoyetractor.com/contact.htm 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.hoyetractor.com/select-model.htm 
Yanmar Parts / John Deere / Yanmar Marine engine parts


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> What is the best source for the plastic headlight surround?
> View attachment 67383


IF you can not find anything, chances are a plastic filler material to rebuild the headlamp shroud may be in order.

This may be something to consider in white ...









Tips on fillers and even Bondo


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I think in this application I would be more inclined to use fiber glass.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Moroney said:


> What is the best source for the plastic headlight surround?
> View attachment 67383


Maybe this one ...

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4420.htm

or this one

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-2310.htm

or this one

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-2310-B.htm

or this one 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4520.htm

or this one 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4327.htm

or this one 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4145.htm


Of course, looking up your YM147, it's the most EXPENSIVE ONE. 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4440.htm 

Wonder IF the others may fit for the area you need around the headlamps??? 

Most of these look to be 3D Printed.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

One the Fredricks site, they do have the FRONT GRILL, but not the headlamp shroud.

They list these machines for the SAME FRONT GRILL.










Knowing this much, looking for the FRONT HEADLAMP SHROUD could get us closer.

Comparing the 2 parts sites, This one tends to be the most universal with many of the machines ... And both sites offer it! 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HG-4420.htm

https://fredricksequipment.com/product/head-light-grille-hg-4420


----------



## Bob Moroney (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks like Hoye Tractor #hg-4420 is the correct one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob, 

How's the progress going on the restore?


----------



## bolt115 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I am looking at a 147d to be used mostly to keep my gravel driveway under control (on an incline so I am a little concerned about power). It has obviously spent a lot of time outdoors but everything works. How difficult is it to get parts for these? The first item that may need replacing is a rear rim that is showing it's age. Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bolt115 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking at a 147d to be used mostly to keep my gravel driveway under control (on an incline so I am a little concerned about power). It has obviously spent a lot of time outdoors but everything works. How difficult is it to get parts for these? The first item that may need replacing is a rear rim that is showing it's age. Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge.


The YM147D is 14Hp diesel. Diesels have more torque power over gasser engines, so gravel on inclines are no an issue. The D in the model is 4WD. 

Since it's 4WD the rims must be the same wheel ratio with the front wheels. Lead and Lag calculations matter here. 

The Yanmar Tractor Owners Group has several Parts Manuals to look into as other YM 3-digit machines and some John Deere machines uses the same rims. 
Download YM models from YM147 and lower in number for rim part number comparisons. It would help your search greatly. 

There are several Japan tractor salvage yards across our country. The Yanmar Tractor Owners Group has a WIKI Parts Network of suppliers and dealers.


----------



## michaeldemaria.mjd (4 mo ago)

hey, i also own a 174D and i have a bad rear axil bearing that i need help with sourcing and how to replace.
any and all help would be much appreciated. 

my email is [email protected]

thank you in advance...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

michaeldemaria.mjd said:


> hey, i also own a 174D and i have a bad rear axil bearing that i need help with sourcing and how to replace.
> any and all help would be much appreciated.
> 
> my email is [email protected]
> ...


Best not to ever post your home email on a public forum unless you LOVE SPAM. 

Winston, Scotty and others know more about this than I would. Your posting on the Yanmar Tractors Owners Group is noticed. Just that this time of year, much of us are outside bringing the harvest in, canning, dehydrating, etc. It's the busiest time of the year till the end of the month. September and early October sees a drop off on the forums as we are so busy. I bet someone has read your posts, I know I did. 

Last year a few people replaced bearings on YM187, YM186, and a few Gray Market machines. 

I just approved your message over there. Any attachment messages need mod approval to keep out spam.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Axles will have to be pulled in order to replace bearings or seals.


----------

